# Surround sound made for 1 person?



## jedispork (Jan 21, 2010)

After rearranging my living room I now have better options for speaker placement. I decided to hook up some bookshelf speakers and start experimenting with 5.1. I have 2 seats centered in the room. It feels like all the sound comes from the speaker you are sitting closer to unless there is a distinctive side effect for the far speaker. 

If I had better speakers and put them up a bit higher maybe I would like 5.1 better or if I moved just 1 chair into the center. As it is now I find the imbalance of sound to be distracting. I know that a center speaker helps give you a more complete front sound stage but what about the back? I've went without a center channel before and was ok with it but for surrounds I can't get used to them.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are your speakers all the same brand of speaker? if the are not that can cause all sorts of issues and can make the sound field collapse. Keeping the speakers out of corners is also a must.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

And be sure to set the levels properly for each channel.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

You might want to visit the dolby and THX websites for more info on speaker placement. Have fun Dennis


----------



## jedispork (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for the tips. I adjusted the surrounds for - 3db to even up the level with the mains. I'm going to reevaluate again. They are not the same brand as the fronts and they are about ear level which most seem to say is a no no. Being ear level and to loud should be the obvious reason I found them distracting.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Do you happen to have a Sound Level Meter? "I" think that most people who set their speaker levels by ear tend to increase the level on the surrounds and sub. Then of course things just don't sound right.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

jedispork said:


> thanks for the tips. I adjusted the surrounds for - 3db to even up the level with the mains. I'm going to reevaluate again. They are not the same brand as the fronts and they are about ear level which most seem to say is a no no. Being ear level and to loud should be the obvious reason I found them distracting.


Ear level is not a problem (and is ideal for music) but incorrect level and delay time are problems, as are room modes and unmatched speakers.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It's not uncommon to have different side surround speakers than the fronts, and if they have been balanced correctly to the fronts, then they can work quite well..

If your surrounds are at ear level, and you're sitting closer to one side, then you will obviously hear more from that closest speaker..

The only way to overcome this is to mount your surrounds about 6' above floor level and have them firing over your head when seated..
That way you'll get a better balance of surround sounds without so much emphasis from one speaker..


----------

